# Are we allowed to burn peat fire in Dundrum



## LouisCribben (29 Dec 2008)

In Dundrum (south Dublin), is it against the law to burn a peat fire in the house?

What solid fuels are allowable (wood ?, coal ?, peat? , all fuels ?)


----------



## melvin123 (29 Dec 2008)

Another sign of the recession, they are burning turf in Dundrum!!

Sorry LouisCribben, couldn't resist. I thought there was restrictions on the burning of certain types of high smoke coal, if peat was banned you couldn't use briquettes.


----------



## allthedoyles (29 Dec 2008)

AFAIK you are in a 'smokeless area '' and therefore not allowed burn Bituminous coal products .

Peat ( Briquettes , Nuggets , Briq Bits , ) is classified as smokeless ( mostly Bord Na Mona products ) and can therefore be burnt in Smokeless areas .

You can not burn Bituminous Polish Coal in smokeless areas .

Other smokeless fuels are Anthracite , Ovoids , Union Nuggets , 

Check out these websites :



www.greenerfuels.ie


----------



## LouisCribben (29 Dec 2008)

cheers,  the 2 posts in answer to my question suggest it's ok to burn peat in Dundrum.

im a surprised about this, the peat we have here in the west of Ireland gives off quite a bit of smoke. 
Just looking at our chimney here, it's giving off a continuous cloud of smoke from the peat. 
In Dublin this would be a disaster obviously.


----------



## sam h (29 Dec 2008)

I went to buy peat in a local shop recently (west Dublin) & I was told they couldn't sell it as it's not deemed smokeless fuel, yet it's for sale just 5 mins down the road (Meath).

So I'd assume you're not allowed to burn it.


----------



## ajapale (29 Dec 2008)

Under the provisions of Mary Harneys Clean Air Act of 1990 the marketing, distribution and sale of Bituminous "Smokey Coal" is banned in Dublin and other designated towns and cities. 

It is not illegal to burn Smokey Solid fuel.

It is legal to market and sell timber logs, turf and peat products in the designated areas.

This question has been asked here before. If I find the link Ill post it here.



ajapale said:


> The act bans the marketing, distribution and sale of smokey coal in Smoke Control Areas. It does not ban the burning of such coal. So Bond is correct.
> 
> In fairness Mary Harney's leglislation of 1990 has been effective in eliminating the smokey coal induced smogs in Dublin and other east coast towns. Whether it has had any effect on the West Coast Cities and towns is a moot point as the prevailing westerly winds never (or very rarely) allow the thermal inversions which led the the smogs in the east coast.


----------



## allthedoyles (29 Dec 2008)

Here is an excerpt from the Bord Na Mona website* :*

*Bord na Móna Peat Briquettes are made from 100% natural products with no additives or binders. They are produced using a complex and energy efficient process. Each briquette is a small block of highly compressed dry peat. *

*Bord na Móna Peat Briquettes are an environmentally friendly solid fuel, due to their low sulphur emissions. Their use, along with other low-smoke fuels, has played a significant part in making the air of Dublin and Cork cleaner. *

*Q. Are Bord na Móna Peat Briquettes approved for use in smokeless areas 
A. Yes, Bord na Móna Peat Briquettes are an approved smokeless fuel in the Republic of Ireland and are therefore environmentally friendly. *


----------



## z103 (29 Dec 2008)

> *are therefore environmentally friendly.*


*
*Destroying bog land is environmentally friendly is it? Our bogs won't be coming back in a hurry, and when they disappear, so too will the widelife that depends on such habitat.


----------



## Sherman (29 Dec 2008)

leghorn said:


> [/b]Destroying bog land is environmentally friendly is it? Our bogs won't be coming back in a hurry, and when they disappear, so too will the widelife that depends on such habitat.



Ah but don't you know that stripping the midland bogs provides jobs galore in Biffo's constituency?  Which is more important in this country, preserving our unique environment, or ensuring that Biffo tops the polls with 2.5 quotas?


----------



## allthedoyles (30 Dec 2008)

Look , I'm with you on this one ........... Sure Bord Na Mona have made Billions form selling dirt , and I am sure this going to continue until there is no more dirt left to sell......( how long is a piece of string )

I did not say the above piece on Peat....as i said it is an excerpt from the BNM website


----------



## z103 (30 Dec 2008)

allthedoyles, I wasn't replying to you personally, just commenting on the bord na mona excerpt.


----------



## bond-007 (30 Dec 2008)

You can burn coal or any fuel you like in your fire in Dublin. The problem is it cannot be purchased in Dublin. There is nothing illegal in buying coal etc in Meath and taking back to Dundrum and then burning it in your fire.


----------

